# How much does a good reel cost?



## Don H (Mar 15, 2007)

While cleaning the reels, between snowstorms, I noticed that my wife's Quick 1401 is starting to show it's age. Been a good reel, has a 24 lb Northern to brag about, but it looks like it's time to set it aside as a spare. I've been doing some research on the internet and have seen some reels that look interesting. They run anywhere from $100 to $250. Here's my question. What's it take to buy a good spinning reel today. It's been awhile since I've bought a reel that's going to be used as the main reel. Is a $200 reel that much better than a $100 one? For that matter what can they do to a reel to make it worth, yipes, $400-$500.

BTW That 24 lb Northern, a 19lb Northern, a 15 lb Northern, and who knows how many Walleye were all caught using that Quick reel on a Walleye rod I made for her from a Fenwick blank.

Don H


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Don

I really like the Pflueger President reels. They only run about $60.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

You can get a good spinning reel for $50.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Shimano spinning reels from $25 to $50 bucks :thumb:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Get a Shimano Stradic for $120ish and you'll never wear it out or need another.

Shimano Stradic is the "Gold Standard" of spinning reels.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

I second the shimano stradic


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Horsager said:


> Get a Shimano Stradic for $120ish and you'll never wear it out or need another.
> 
> Shimano Stradic is the "Gold Standard" of spinning reels.


I won't buy anything else. They're smooth, have a great drag, and are a great reel for a fair price.


----------



## Don H (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks everyone;
The Stradic was one of the reels I was considering, either the 2500FH or the 4000FH. Will probably take my wife's rod along with us to the store and try mounting both reels. That way she can decide which reel fits her best.
It's interesting that some of you said you can get a good reel for $50, meaning you've been happy with a $50 reel. It's not that I'm into spending money but if you can get a good reel for $50 then a $120 reel has to be really good. Still can't fathom what they can put into a reel to make it worth $400 - $500.
I noticed nobody mentioned Daiwa. Why's that? One of the reels I was considering was the Daiwa Tierra, $115. I also have noticed that the stores don't carry many Daiwa models.

Don H


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Buy the $50 reel. Spend more money of the rod............

I sent a Daiwa into orbit in Ontario about 12 years ago.
Anyone goes to Manaryd (sp) Falls and looks up on a dark night it is still in orbit.


----------



## Don H (Mar 15, 2007)

Took the wife to a Gander Moutain store Thursday and bought her a Stradic 4000. Since she will be using it for both Walleye and Northern thought it would be a better choice than the 2500. About the same size and weight as her old Quick.
I have a question about the line roller. I think it's on backwards. The tapered part is towards the arm and the step is towards the bail rod. That doesn't seem to make sense.

Zogman, your right about having a good rod. I have my own ideas about how to build a rod but I always start with best blank I can afford.

Don Hansen


----------



## wacky tambaqui (Mar 25, 2007)

Don H said:


> I've been doing some research on the internet and have seen some reels that look interesting. They run anywhere from $100 to $250. Here's my question. What's it take to buy a good spinning reel today. It's been awhile since I've bought a reel that's going to be used as the main reel. Is a $200 reel that much better than a $100 one? For that matter what can they do to a reel to make it worth, yipes, $400-$500.
> Don H


Don,

It depends whether you want an all-metal reel as opposed to plastics that are widely used in the making of low-end reels. It seems to me that an all-metal would be more durable and more reliable that one made of plastic or one made of metal and plastic combined.

All-metal reels can be had but they are the ones that command the higher prices. Last year I coughed up $350 for a Shimano Sustain. It was the closest thing I could find to replace a Mitchell 900 that had served faithfully for 25 years with only a few minor repairs in its service life.

The hard part was parting with the money. The good thing about it: I'm sure the Sustain will have a long service life.


----------



## Don H (Mar 15, 2007)

Well, the Stradic is going back to the store. Meant to mount the Stradic to a rod in the store but forgot. I don't know how everyone else holds a rod but the way both myself and the wife do, there's a problem. There's not enough clearance between the bail and the rod. The bail hits our fingers. With the bail open it's even worse. I've even watched a couple of fishing shows, paying attention to how they held their rods, and they did it the same way we do. Too bad, because it seems like a nice reel.

Stopped in a local rod and reel repair shop to look at rod blanks and while I was there asked the guy about the Stradic. He didn't say when but he did say the Stadic had been redesigned. He did say that Shimano and Daiwa both make good reels, but that they both had their problems. He showed me a Shimano, don't know what model, that the bail had broken off at the line roller. Said it was a common problem in Shimanos caused by the bail flexing at that point when it snapped closed. He said the Daiwa reels had a problem with the line cutting into the roller arm and the bail itself (soft steel) especially with the super braids. Over all, he still recommended Shimano.

Don H


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I really like my two Shimino Sedona reels. 1000FA & 2000FA. Teamed up with med.-lgt. Berkely lightning rods I guess they do the job nicely for how much I get out.


----------



## Don H (Mar 15, 2007)

:roll: 
Well we kept the Stradic 4000. Now that I've stopped mumbling to myself and have decided to not jump off the roof because it's a one story building and I would probable survive anyway, I can tell the story. When I told the guy at the store why we wanted to return the reel he mounted it on a butt to see what I was talking about and I showed him how the bail hit my fingers. He then took the reel and tried it but he didn't have the problem. Seems he holds the reel with the post between his second and third fingers, and I hold it between my third and fourth fingers. That's when my wife said that she held the reel the way he did. I say"But last night you held it like I do". She says"You told me to hold it that way". I say"No I didn't, oh forget it".
Here's what I found out. Even with my bigger hand I have to hold the reel post between my third and fourth fingers because if I hold the post between my second and third finger I can't reach the line to pick it off the roller but my wife can do it which allows the bail to rotate in front of her first finger. Guess it's a case of using my hand for too many years as a substitute for a hammer.

Don H


----------

